# Fail to emerge iptables-1.2.9

## kaffeen

G'day,

I am running into some difficulty with emerging iptables-1.2.9. Each time I try to emerge, it fails. I have tried with three different kernels (2.4.20-gentoo-r6, 2.6.1-gentoo, and 2.6.1-gentoo with conntrack support not selected). This is the message I get each time.

```
emerge iptables

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-firewall/iptables-1.2.9 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) iptables-1.2.9.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking iptables-1.2.9.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/iptables-1.2.9/work

 * Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates)...

 *   01_all_grsecurity.patch.bz2...

 *   02_all_imq.patch.bz2...

 * Done with patching

>>> Source unpacked.

Making dependencies: please wait...

Something wrong... deleting dependencies.

make: *** [include/linux/netfilter_ipv4/ip_conntrack_h323.h] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-firewall/iptables-1.2.9 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 53, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)
```

I was able to successfully emerge iptables-1.2.8-41 so I'm not sure what is going on here. Any ideas?

----------

## murad

I'm having the same problem if the 2.4.20-gentoo-r7... but with 2.4.22-gentto-r4 it works just fine.

----------

## kaffeen

I was able to fix this by deleting the /usr/src/linux symlink (which was pointing to my original kernel in /usr/src) and creating a new symlink pointing to the current kernel source.

----------

